# Amplificador AB 4w



## card (Nov 16, 2006)

Genteee!!! Necesito ke me ayuden con el diseño de un amplificador AB, complementario, 4watts de salida y una carga de 8 ohms. Necesito el diseño (calculos) debe ser con TIP31 y TIP32...ojala me puedan ayudar!!

Espero la respuesta pronto!!!  GRACIAS!!


----------



## pepepuerto (Nov 17, 2006)

Hola, por la red tienes mucho ,aqui te mando dos paginas suerte un saludo
http://www.redeya.com/electronica/circuitos/monta3.htm
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/amp8/index.htm


----------

